# "Glad your home!" dance routine



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two of these.

It IS the best greeting. 

My guys first make sure we are closing the front door, as soon as that door shuts the search for a toy to stuff in the mouth begins, roooing rooing rooing, they walk in a line...and at each end walk in a circle....all the time rooing. Figure eights between the legs, and because I have two...sometimes they walk into each other.

Scout will eventually drop the toy and grab your hand or jump up for a hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Whenever we are out, Tucker (our adopted Golden Ret.), greets us at the door with a toy in his mouth and makes this sound like he is whining, crying, and runs around. Tonka (our Samoyed) just comes to the door with Tucker.


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

No better way to come home! Cutter will be on post at the window when eitherb the truck or car pull in, then its a very careful watch as we approach. Never does he break the stare, up the stairs to the front door , Cutter still watching to make sure we are coming in.

The door is unlocked and opened, then Cutter does a quick head count, all accounted for time to do the welcome home dance....circle circle jump circle .....go find a present, bring present, more circles, tail wagging his whole body, then the hug (we really shouldn't have taught him that). He will sit and look up at you til you say ok then up with paws on both sides of your body and his head as close to you as he can get.(it really is a hug).

Don't care how bad your day was, this will put it all in perspective.

Nothing is more important then family!


----------



## Mack's Mum (Oct 7, 2011)

Mack has a welcome home that's great too! He put him bum at you and twists side to side to look at you then rushes off and he grabs a toy to "show off" and struts around until you tell him he a good boy. He walks away with it and struts back to do it again and again. Very pleased with himself.


----------



## AnimalLuver (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha!!! Aww, I can't wait to go home from work now! I wanna see that dance!

Troopers only concern when he first sees me is "THROW MY TOY....PLEASE....THROW MY TOY" lol...and he won't let me hug him until I throw his toy. Once I have thrown it, he usually comes and gives me a quick kiss on the cheek...then "THROW MY TOY AGAIN ?" goofer!

My Great Dane pup Gus on the other hand....does the dance, just stands in front of me and dances...and.....purrs :roflmao:yep...like a cat, but in a deep growl type sound lol. 

Oh I can't wait to go home


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Yup. Butter greets me everyday I get home. When he hears me pull into the driveway, he runs over to the gate, puts his front paws up, and stands there with his tongue out until I come over and say hi.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't wait to get home now...depending on if I am coming home first or second there are two scenarios.

If she is in her crate (i get home first) she comes out and licks my face, does a lap around me, sits in front of me and waits for scratches then licks my face or arms. 

If I come home second (she is out of her crate) she sits at the window and waits till she can't see the car anymore then she bolts for the back door and sits waiting by the door tail wagging, when you walk in she jumps, wiggles, jumps, wiggles, goes through the legs, bumps her nose all over me...it is what I look forward to everyday!

She hasn't thought to bring a toy yet but she is only 5 months so maybe that comes with time or right now I am still more interesting..not sure! But I love it!


----------



## Lucy's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

What a great way to tell you he loves you!! 



Karen519 said:


> Whenever we are out, Tucker (our adopted Golden Ret.), greets us at the door with a toy in his mouth and makes this sound like he is whining, crying, and runs around.


My Jake (golden/lab mix that passed away last month) used to do this same thing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny doesn't do that toy thing. She circles and squeaks. First circles to the right, then to the left. Gradually she screws herself into the floor until she's on her back for her tummy rub. We're glad the upsidedown peeing has stopped.:doh:


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie does the same thing. She'll run to find a toy, hold it in her mouth wiggle like crazy and growl/talk.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I purposely taught them that coming home is no big deal, only because of someone who was seriously injured by their dogs greeting. Innocent as it was a broken limb I don't need especially with a 94 pound dog. So Darby, who sleeps up against the back door, I have to kinda push with the door to get into the house. When he "wakes" up he gets a toy and then comes and leans against me calmly just giving me a big ole body hug. I love it, he is so calm and quiet but you can just feel the "mommy's home" love.

Kirby will grab the nearest toy, race to me, veer away and pace around the house a few times, doing the veer away thing and then come over for her hug and kiss. Occasionally she can't be bothered to get off of her throne and when I walk into the living room I get the over the shoulder smile and the tail thump, that means "hi mom"!! 

Mellie (the cat) always comes with Darby!!


----------



## clc08 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gotta love a Golden Greeting! Charlie grabs a gift, usually the dish towel or his Kong Wubba..comes running and shakes it around in the air and squeaks. This goes on for a few minutes. I'd never heard a dog squeak like that before...he does it with his mouth full of towel or Wubba and it almost sounds like he's saying, Oh, Oh, Oh.....I read above we have another squeaker in the house. So great.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola is such a happy soul! Whenever she comes in from outside or when we come home, she grabs the nearest toy- and runs up stairs as fast as she can- runs down the hall into the bedroom( looking for dirty socks!) and then bolts back to the kitchen where we are. She has a happy growl/ squiming happy noise she makes and she actually smiles with her eyes!( of course the toy in mouth prevents me from seeing smiling lips) She goes back and forth through the house- back to the kitchen making happy sounds and squirming. This goes on for about 20 minutes. Then dinner starts to be prepared and all attention is on the kitchen floor where hopefully some tidbit will fall and she can snatch it up before being caught!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Both dogs are out in the yard and have to pick up a ball. Angelina runs in the house and goes to the front looking for my 'other', barking with the ball in her mouth. Cannella cannot come inside because she is too excited...she has to run around the yard and up the hill and drops the ball so I can throw it with the flinger. I sit in a chair outside and they both come up to get butt scratches, then settle before they come inside.

I absolutely love it!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

When we arrive thankfully we have a gate that seperates the dogs from the livingroom. Kye stands on the gate, with a toy in her mouth, for scratches and hugs then we tell her "off" and she jumps down to do the wiggle, stuffy mouth growl and all round happy dance until we throw her toy, she is litterally bursting with happiness. Coop is a babe, he can't quite figure out what all the hoop-la is about, so he stands, with a dumb look on his face, then remembers he needs a toy in his mouth, goes hunting for just the right one and by now we are in the den and ready for play. Finally he finds the special toy for the moment and comes, butt wagging, to us for pats and hugs. 

Love this and makes my whole day seem brighter. Crazy time and sometimes hard to get past the gate, but the results, the squeals, the honest happiness, lights a candle for us. We find we have a smile on our face and find energy we thought we didn't have after a hard day at work. We are ready to go play outside!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Nothing better than a golden greeting.For me Quinn grabs the biggest squishiest toy he can get his mouth on - usually Sid the Snake - and walks round and round in circles with his butt wagging itself off, Reeva turns into a pogo stick she bounces up and down and as soon as I speak to her she bounces even more.

When hubby comes in Quinn greets him with a toy but then wants to hold the car keys so he walks off with them, Reeva grabs a toy and Roooooooooos.

After a couple of minutes of mayhem they settle back down, all is alright in their world again


----------

